# Feed Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is another bit of good news to the beef aspect of agriculture.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/power_hour_feed_demand_one_key_bright_spot_for_corn/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I did not know that feed corn had fallen to #2 in the use of corn in the U.S. with ethanol being #1. We have been told that ethanol has very little effect on corn prices, feed prices etc.

I wish there was a way feed corn would be affordable as a feed and also remain profitable for the corn farmer.

The article hinted that the cattle business was growing. I am not sure that is true. Prices are high enough that retaining heifers is going to cost cattle producers income. Cattle prices are high enough to discourage many from investing in the heifers sold.

It is three years before a born heifer produces any income.


----------

